# [Q/Req] Gesture support in Google Music App?



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok so before I had an Android device I had a Samsung P2 MP3 player if you wanted to switch to the next or previous song all you had to do was swipe with your finger. Swipe left for the previous song or right for the next song. Way simple to switch song while I'm driving or just doing something else and I don't want to look at my screen. So basically I want either an app that would allow me to do this or a modified version of the actual app with this added into it.

I use Google Music streaming service so that is why I don't use another music app that may support a similar feature. Also I know CM7 may have something like this but I'm on a sense rom for the time being and I would love to have this feature and I'm sure lots of other people would love it!

Any help would be appreciated also I apologize if this is the wrong section I didn't know where else to put this at.


----------



## cincij (Jun 25, 2011)

My app, simplePLAY, is great at this. The "no-look playscreen" allows you to swipe anywhere on the screen without having to worry about hitting errant buttons. You can find more details on the market page, and I will be happy to answer any questions:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.twistedpixels.simple_play

Unfortunately Google hasn't opened up the API for using there music service, but as soon as they do simplePLAY will be updated to take advantage.

Thanks,
Josh McKinney
Twisted Pixels Multimedia


----------

